# ? about headers in cali, and front rubber driveshaft donut close to exhaust pipe.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Is headers out of the question since I live here in california? Because if im right putting headers requires aftermarket mid pipes, so I cant use my mid pipes with the cats on them right? I can get aftermarket mid pipes that have high flowing cats but I'll have issues with smogging right?

Theres one I saw it said 49 states legal, and offroad use in california.

Also another question I recently had the stock resonator removed and put in a magnaflow xpipe and when I was looking underneath just checking things out after the muffler shop, is it normal for the exhaust pipe to the look of it be kinda close to the front rubber driveshaft coupler AKA donut where the end of the tranny is at? I have 05 A5 goat Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JBA makes shorties that are CARB legal. They don't give quite a much as long tubes but flow better then stock and are lighter. They can also be ordered coated to help with heak soak issues. They also aren't supposed to be loud like long tubes either.

I've heard of people with high flow cats failing but I really think that is more due to a bad tune then the cats themselves.

Question for the CA people, will removing the resinator fail?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had other vehicles w/the resonators removed that passed so I don't see why the GTO wouldn't. Resonators for sound control not emissions control.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wanted to add that it also depends on where you take your car in California for a smog test. I know people with long tube headers, though not on a GTO, that passed. Some shops will pass you as long as your car passes the test itself and won't worry about the CARB status of the headers.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Most modded cars can pass the sniffer, thats not the issue. The issue is the visual. LT headers will fail a visual and it is aganst federal law to tamper with ie replace a good working cat, or relocated from OEM location. JBA catted mids will most likely pass sniffer and visual becase the cats are in OEM location and they look stock.


----------

